# Mountain panorama.



## Rydian (Nov 25, 2011)

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6576/panoramaresized.jpg

Other than doing it when the sun is high in and sky and thus out of the shots, does anybody else have suggestions on how to take the next one?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have two - getting a tripod with a horizontal and a vertical lock, so that the camera doesn't wobble as you're taking the photos. Just lock the vertical position and you're set. I'd also take several shots of each "location", seeing that there is an ever so slight difference in focus between a few of them, there's ghosting on some trees etc. (lack of a better term).


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 28, 2011)

MY SCHOOL~


----------



## Gahars (Nov 29, 2011)

This thread is for discussing Rydian's (pretty nice, but I'm not much of an expert) panarama, not yours.

If you really demand the attention, maybe you could start your own thread about it (shocking idea, I know).


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2011)

This is the art studio section.

I am curious that his seems to tilt down towards the right like mine did.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

Im sorry rydian like gahars said



Gahars said:


> This thread is for discussing Rydian's (pretty nice, but I'm not much of an expert) panarama, not yours.
> 
> If you really demand the attention, maybe you could start your own thread about it (shocking idea, I know).



I require attention, its not like Im just showing a friend my panarama.
I apolagise Rydian


----------



## Gahars (Nov 29, 2011)

Was that an attempt at sarcasm? Because you do nothing but demand attention.

Plus, there's a huge difference between "Hey, Rydian, that's a nice panarama. I really liked what you did with the x, and the y was good, too. I also made a panarama; what do you think about it? Could you give me any advice?" and "MY SCHOOL~"

Also, it's spelled "apologize".

EDIT:

This isn't an argument. This is you rudely barging in on another person's thread (when you could have just as easily  politely worded your post or created a new thread) and me calling you out on it. 

It is also pretty presumptuous to apologize for someone (as if you were somehow morally superior) to brush off any criticisms or points they have made.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Was that an attempt at sarcasm? Because you do nothing but demand attention.
> 
> Plus, there's a huge difference between "Hey, Rydian, that's a nice panarama. I really liked what you did with the x, and the y was good, too. I also made a panarama; what do you think about it? Could you give me any advice?" and "MY SCHOOL~"
> 
> Also, it's spelled "apologize".



*sigh* Rydian on behalf of both myself and Gahars I apolagize for turning this thread into a petty argument~


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 29, 2011)

lol, looks like SOMEONE likes to argue on the internet.

Anyway, they're both very nice panoramas, and the sun actually looks nice there, Rydian.
As for a suggestion for the next one, how about street/intersection of some kind? Something more urban for some contrast.


----------



## 7om9i (Dec 4, 2011)

It depends on your budget and camera to be honest, I've seen electric tripods that automatically move the camera by small increments and trigger the camera's shoot button every few seconds or so depending on what you've put in for the settings. Combine that with zooming in your lens all the way and you can create pictures that push resolutions to gigapixels! More on that here: http://gigapan.org/

However, the majority of people still do it traditionally with a tripod that has a vertical and horizontal lock. Also, try having your panoramas stitched automatically in photoshop, it works wonders and requires almost no work on your behalf.


----------

